# US tax deadline looming, but many expats unaware of their obligations



## calgary411

Imagine that! 

How many more would be aware if the *****************.ca crew hadn’t been banned and censored for what we were discussing on this subject at ExpatForum.com? 

What was “her” (our moderator’s) name again?


----------

